# My Girlies



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

This last pic was too funny! She was in my husbands arms and she jumped from him to the bed and I happened to have the camera out!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol, picture 3 and 4 are priceless :biggrin:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

The second pic in a butterfly on my lilac bush. I took it this morning so I thought I'd share. There were 4 butterflies and about 404 bees


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

And some more, I wish I had more of Sophia. Shes still getting used to cameras, but shes doing great! Shes getting used to people, got her stitches out from her spay, and got to go to petsmart when we went to buy fish.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

DaViking said:


> Lol, picture 3 and 4 are priceless :biggrin:


Thanks, I love those ones too


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

those are fantastic photos and beautiful dogs! I love the little outfits. you need to post photos more often


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks! I dont have internet at home since my blackberry broke, so I have to come to my relatives house to get on here ha


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That pic of her in the air it hilarious! Love them all!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i so like your dogs.....


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

They are both so beautifully cute!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

That FACE in #4.....nhahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The last picture, when she jumped from your husbands arms is hilarious!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i truly love the face on that dog.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you! Im glad I happened to have the camera out. Its a good laugh


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very funny. she does have a great face. How long have you had Sophia did you call her?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I got sophia 3 weeks and 2 days :biggrin1: Shes doing great now, she had such a bad start to life. I got her at the humane society I volunteer at.


----------

